# How many do you have??



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Just curious as to how many bettas people have?
What size tanks (No judgement allowed! Please be polite)? Im just curious because it will help me get an idea of the work load involved in multiple bettas...
Are they filtered? 
How often do you provide water changes and what %?
Feel free to share pics too, I always love to see pics 

Im thinking of setting up a 5 gal as a long term winter project but i cant decide if I really want to take on a 3rd betta. I have extra mosses I decided to not add to my current tanks and a few extra plants so I cant help but think it would be a good use of my extra tank and plants. 

Id like to cycle the tank, heavily plant it and add one betta and some shrimps eventually. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have 2 bettas, one in a 5 gallon, filtered and heated(duh!) and i change half the water once a week. The other betta is in a ten gallon, and it is the same as above.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I have 2 bettas right now. A male and a female. The male, (Lebron) is in a cycled and heated 3.5 tank right now. I do a 75% change every week. My female, (Winnie) is in a QT jar waiting for her 20 gallon, soon to be sorority. I do water changes everyday as the jar is a jar used for keeping males in.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Finn is my one and only . He is in a 5 gallon. I do a 50% water change once a week . He has a filter with a very gentle flow.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I have eight bettas - 7 males and 1 female. I either have them in 2.5g or 3.5g's, unfiltered with weekly waterchanges, and heated. I do use smaller 1 gallons for a temporary or hospital tank.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Currently, I have 13 Male bettas in 8 tanks ranging from about 2 to 10 gallons. 
The Gecko has taken up my 20 long, otherwise I would probably set that up as a Sorority again....I miss my girlies sometimes. xD

I preform water changes three times a week(one partial in my cycled tanks, two partials and one full in my uncycled smaller tanks), though with my Python hose things go pretty quickly and smoothly with very minimal mess. Even on Wendsdays when I clean every tank, it only takes me about an hour, maybe a little more, to get everything vacuumed and refilled and all that. The Python really makes a HUGE difference with water changes, I'm REALLY glad I invested in it....I probably wouldn't be able to keep up with so many tanks and fish if I didn't. xD


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

I have either four or five bettas right now, depending on how you look at it. Three of them each have a filtered/heated/planted 5.5 gallon (one of them is at my mom's vet clinic that I work at on occasion - while the fish is not technically mine, I either do or oversee all of the fish's care) and the other two are in a filtered/heated/planted divided 10 gallon. I also have a 15 gallon tank with guppies. Each tank typically gets a 50% water change once a week, right now the 10 gallon is getting more than that because of a cyanobacteria outbreak. I spend probably around an hour a week keeping the fish happy and making sure all the tanks are clean.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Maggie and Rubin are my 2. Rubin is in a heated tank and I'm gonna get Maggie a heater tommorow


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ONE! XD
Kuro the weird!

he was chillin in a funny position  so here's a photo!










OH and...
info.
2.5 gallon tank
average 1 water change every... 3 months
weekly top offs due to evaporation


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Very helpful everyone! Love that picture aokashi lol. Well it sounds like 3 betta's will be do-able if I set everything up right, cycle the tank and have it all planted  how exciting. My next dream betta is a solid red and tank full of ammonia eating plants. We shall see what the future will bring.


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

I have four. One is my fiances, he is in a 5 gallon heated and filtered. I have two that share a divided 10 gallon, heated and filtered. And I just brought home another boy today who is in a 2.5 gallon which is heated but not filtered...

I would probably have more, but I told myself 4 would have to be the limit because I don't think that they can all get the attention they need if I had more than 4....


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have 15.
6 live together in a 20G long with live plants and 2 rabbit snails, 1 tiger nerite and a few trapdoor snails. 6 males are in 2 divided 10 gallons, I have one in a 5 gallon, one in a 15ish gallon storage bin with 2 juvie clown plecos and one in a 3 gallon kritter keeper which I am using as a hospital tank. I have like 4 of the kritter keepers but its easier to use divided tanks.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I have 2, one's a VT in a 5.5 gallon with a cory and two assassin's, the other is a king in a 10 gallon with a mystery snail.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

Just one for now....maybe I'll get a second one(I had my eye on this little crown tail girl in petco)...she was so cute and pretty! most likely not. xD 

Fred currently lives in a half gallon bowl. HOWEVER, I just ordered the 5 gallon fluval chi, so that's going to be his new home after it gets cycled.  So maybe little Lucy will live in a one gallon bowl ahha. Idk. My mom would be mad xD (she'll get over it). She told me that I was going to kill fred if i kept chainging the water and i explained to her all the ammonia stuff and nitrate and nitrite and ooh i felt so scientifical...and only on this forum for a few days xD I've learned soooo much thanks to all of you wonderful betta folk.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I have 2. One female in a filtered 5.5, moderately planted.
I do a 25%-50% change on that once a week.
My male is in a 2 gallon drum bowl. moderately planted but not filtered. 
For that one I take out about 1/3 of the water once a week. 

Hopefully I will be setting up another 2 gallon after the holidays. Otherwise I know for sure I will be setting up a 10-20 gallon for a class project, but I won't be able to stock it with live fish until around March.


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

I have 6, one female & 5 males.
3 are in 5 gallon filtered tanks & they get a water change once a week. One male is in a 3 gallon with no filter & every 2nd day water changes. Same with my other male who is in a 2 gallon with no filter, every 2nd day.

& my female is in a 3 gallon filtered tank she gets a weekly change.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have 7 right now and 3 more on the way.
3 are in a 10 gallon divided - 1 50% a week and then a 100% once a month heated not filtered because the ones i have right not are running on a different over stocked tank till i rehome the fish in there in a few days.
2 are in 1 gallon bowls - 100% every 3 days not heated or filtered
2 are in .5 gallon bowls - 100% changes every to every other day not heated or filtered.
The ones in the 1 & .5 gallons are females along with one in the 10 gallon and 2 of the 3 i have coming next week, will be moved over to a 26g tank here in a couple days as soon as I get the fish that are already in it to a friend, then both the 10 & 26 will be heated and filtered. the 26 will have weekly 25-50%changes depending on water quality after i make the move.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Today started out with 12. I had 7 females and 5 males. Then I stopped by the pet store today for supplies. Yeah right! So i see 2 cute but tiny female HMs. Bring them home and then find out my spawn worked out and I have a bunch of fry now too. My wife thinks I have a problem! Thank God she is cool with it and likes bettas.


----------



## Rockandrollgirl09 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Dont Judge*

I currently have 6 Betta fish. All male Veiltale Bettas. I do water changes every other day. They are all in 1 gallon tanks all to themselves. They each have a plant and hideaway.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm sure I will probably forget someone but currently I have 19 bettas, if I'm counting right. The splendens are all in their own tanks ranging from 3-10 gallons, with the exception of my two surviving sorority girls who are together in a 14 gallon. Then I have my groups of wilds in 20 gallon long tanks. I am about to set up two more 10 gallon tanks as well.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I have too many to count...lol.....I have at least 200-300+ more or less...Ages range from newly hatched to 4+ years. Kept in 1gal-to-75gal tanks that are all heavy planted soil based. Tanks that are over 3 months old and over 10 gals get 2-3 water changes a year. Smaller tanks and fry tanks get more water changes that vary. Tanks 10gal and smaller don't have filters and 20gal and larger will sometimes have a filter of some type-but not running all the time for water movement-Main filtration in all tank are live plants.

Here is a pic of some of my tanks


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

fleetfish said:


> I have eight bettas - 7 males and 1 female. I either have them in 2.5g or 3.5g's, unfiltered with weekly waterchanges, and heated. I do use smaller 1 gallons for a temporary or hospital tank.


Are your tanks planted?


----------



## 5150wicd4fish (Oct 28, 2012)

@ oldfishlady...WOW, I have never seen so many planted tanks...beautiful.
thats my dream..I only have 1 betta in a 20g long, is planted but ordered more to arrive tomorrow. Do you use c02? or liquid co2?
I have 3 empty tanks, a 1 gallon, 2.5 gallon, and 8 gallon.
I never new you can put a fish in a 5 gallon or less, without cycle??? That would freak me out...reason being I have had 36 gallon, and now have 60 gallon, community tank, either had BB kept..or only did non-fish cycle...
went to my local fish store,two days ago and saw a peach color or pale VT, and now can't stop thinking about him...want to go back and get him..


----------



## 5150wicd4fish (Oct 28, 2012)

Opps I saw another post and you answered about co2..thanks


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I want my planted tank to look like that :shock:


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> I have too many to count...lol.....I have at least 200-300+ more or less...Ages range from newly hatched to 4+ years. Kept in 1gal-to-75gal tanks that are all heavy planted soil based. Tanks that are over 3 months old and over 10 gals get 2-3 water changes a year. Smaller tanks and fry tanks get more water changes that vary. Tanks 10gal and smaller don't have filters and 20gal and larger will sometimes have a filter of some type-but not running all the time for water movement-Main filtration in all tank are live plants.
> 
> Here is a pic of some of my tanks


 
I hope i can have a fish room like that some day! Soo many plants! I'm jealous. Especially at how little you have to do water changes for that many tanks!


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

I have a pair of wild caught imbellis, 1 pair of wild caught guitar smaragdina, 1 wild caught imbellis male, 1 pair of pure blood wild type splenden, a 5.5 g tank with 100+ frys so you can say I have a lot of bettas but not as much as Oldfishlady her picture just amazed me


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have two normal splendens, one female CT and one male HMPK both are imports from Thailand. They live in a divided 12 inch cube that is planted, cycled and only gets water changes once every fortnight. 

The rest of my bettas are wilds. I have around 30 odd adults of various species, as well as around 50 odd fry. The adults get a small water change once every two days, while the fry grow-outs get daily 50% water changes. 

This is an example of my typical wild betta set-up. Very different from how my splendens are kept. 










I personally like to keep my bettas in a minimum of 2.5 gallons with a preference for either heavily planted or cycled tanks. Just makes it that much easier to care for them and also ensures the best possible water quality. When I had around 30 odd uncycled tanks, it was just too much work doing the necessary water changes and maintenance on a daily basis.


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

As of nearly two weeks ago I have a single male _betta spledens_ who has various deformities. He lives in 7gal heated, planted aquarium that also houses a cycled filter and multiple species of snail. He's called Red (for the lack of a more original name), here is a photo of him (please excuse the blue ring, I used that to feed him while he was on flakes to stop them floating everywhere, I should take it out now that he eats pellets):










His aquarium is a bit of a root jungle at the moment; I've had some plant dieback due to negligence on my part and I'm also battling some string algae issues so fertilizers aren't being introduced for a while. Photoperiod has been dropped too. I do a single 50% water change once a week.

I also have a 4gal aquarium that only houses a few snails; it housed my elderly betta, Kaze, until he passed away and is heated, filtered and cycled. I've been adding plant clippings gradually, trying to get it at least somewhat decently planted but inspiration is lacking. Getting a little anxious to put another animal in there but don't really know what. I do a 50% water change on it per week at the moment to make sure water quality stays good for the snails (one assassin snail and lots of bladder, Malaysian trumpet and ramshorn snails).

I used to have immense issues with water changes due to an illness I've had for eight and a half years; water changes still take a lot of strength out of me but they are much simpler and quicker now that I use a squeeze-activated aquarium siphon. It's funny how a simplistic £3 item can make your aquatic world so much more enjoyable and relaxing.


----------



## candymoon (Nov 8, 2012)

I only have one~ He is a halfmoon in a three gallon tank. He is not filtered only because I have heard bad things about halfmoons and filters. I do my water changed on a two week scale: 100% on Saturday, 25% on Wednesday, 50% on Saturday, 25% on Wednesday then back to 100%.

I am kind of like you. I want another fish but I am a little worried about the work, especially since I am in college. However there is this BEAUTIFUL little female at petco, and I am so scared she is going to die there. She is still doing fine at the moment, even though it has been a week since I last saw her, and I just...ugh. I tried to get my friend to buy her (even offered to pay) but alas, it was no good. So...the debate in my mind goes on. XD


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

*2 bettas

1 VT named Honeycomb(yellow)-10 gal.
1 HMDoT named Casper(cellophane marble)-3 gal. *


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

Just one male halfmoon betta in a 3.5 gallon tank, two 50% changes each week. It's filtered - you can see the canister in the back, wish I'd thought better of how to hide it. I'm thinking of getting some Anubias petite to put on top of the rocks.









Edit: I really want to get a second tank with either wilds or an HMPK male, but since I'm in my final year of uni and going for a masters degree plus internship directly after, I may not have the time required for upkeep


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have 8...tanks ranging from 2.5g to 10g, some regular and some planted.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

1.

Alpha (avatar pic)


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

deso said:


> Just one male halfmoon betta in a 3.5 gallon tank, two 50% changes each week. It's filtered - you can see the canister in the back, wish I'd thought better of how to hide it. I'm thinking of getting some Anubias petite to put on top of the rocks.


nice XD maybe the back just needs some plain backing paper  the canister can't go anywhere else?


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

I might put in a solid-coloured background, that's a good idea, Aokashi 

Technically, if I were to buy new, longer tubing, I could put the filter underneath the table, but the filter's instruction manual says to place it at the same level as the base of the tank. I'm not entirely sure if this is necessary, because I've seen some people with the exact same model of filter doing the opposite of that.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

well, if it's long enough you can hide ie behind your imac...


----------



## Beckwithbabe (Nov 8, 2012)

I have 4, 3 are in filtered and heated 2.5 gals and ones in a 5.5 filtered and heated tank with 2 Cory's


----------

